# Freki's Denmark



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Fredensborg*

Not far from Hillerød we find the small town of Fredensborg where the Royal Family spends much of their time









Not much of a town, barely have any stores, but it does have some nice houses..






















































I think this is an old storage building turned house...




































Monument stone - these can be found everywhere around Denmark - the tradition dates back to the Vikings Rune stones









Fredensborg Castle - currently the home to the Crown Prince and Princess and their kids






















































One of the very few places in the Kingdom where you will find armed guards


















The castle is protected by my old regiment the Royal Guards









The backside









A patch trough the large Castle park..









And that's all for my drive yesterday - new pics will come soon ​


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Amazing! While I usually pay attention to skyscrapers and after 2 years in the UK got bored with low buildings but this is something different...so clean, well kept and what is so important various houses presented here took me!

That dwelling killed me:









Now I need robe some bank to buy it...:lol:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Do those people actually mow their roofs?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Doubt that:lol:


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

Gorgeous thread, gorgeous country! You capture the light in an amazing way. Every picture is real pleasure to watch! Thank you so much. Looking forward for more though


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:



Chriszwolle said:


> Do those people actually mow their roofs?


No :lol:, I do think grass is capable of being left alone...

That said, if a small tree starts growing up there I expect that they have to do something


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Do you take your pics early in the morning? I saw very dark blue skies in the morning, but they turned more to a hazy white during the day.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> Do you take your pics early in the morning? I saw very dark blue skies in the morning, but they turned more to a hazy white during the day.


No the pics are from between 9:30 and 14:00..

On Zealand the skies are usually hazy, but once in a while we do get "perfect days" like in the first pics in the thread with very little haze..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dragør*

Right next to Copenhagen Airport you find a charming little village that has managed to keep the authentic feel 









Not much of a skyline..


















I hope you like the colour yellow - you are about to get a huge dose of it 









Taking back the streets


















The habour


















The ever present pedestrian shopping street



































































































Old well













































Not yellow - how dare they!


















Strange tower at the border to normal suburbia









Out by the coast..


















Sweden on the horizon


















Beach hotel..









And that was all for this time... stay tuned 
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Denmark's pics are great! :cheers
What kind of tower is that ^^^^ ?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> What kind of tower is that?


I don't really know, my best guess is either a small water tower or a tranfomer station :dunno:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

So Cape Cod like except for the whimsical architecture and terracotta and sod rooves.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ "There once was a man from Nantucket" 

After a little googling I will agree that especially the beaches look very simular..


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

More wonderful photos from our friend in Denmark!  
Thanks for these beauties....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I've been a bit lazy lately with covering anything outside of Copenhagen, for that you have my apologies - I will get my ass in gear one of the days..

Until then here's some pics of Køge from last years spring 


*Køge*

At the southern tip of urban Copenhagen you'll find the old city of Køge









Køge today is two things, it's the historic old town.. and the sprawly suburbs..









We stat off in the suburbs




































Older suburban style









Getting closer









Cha-ching...


















The towns iconic watertower









The border to the old town









The old towns mainstreet with some of Denmark's oldest houses































































Køge Square - the largest medival square left in Denmark































































The ever present pedestrian shopping street


















More than 400 years old and still going strong







































































​


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Absolutely stunning photos. Denmark is such a photogenic country..great job!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks mate! :cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dyrehaven*

I went for a walk in the woods today.. thought I might share a few pics.. 

The "woods" in qustion is '*Dyrehaven'* ( "Animal Garden" ) and old Royal hunting ground opened to the public and among the favorite places for Copenhagen'ers to spend a sunday picknic or simular..

The park is als home to 'Bakken' the world's oldest amusement park - pics of that can be found in my 'Wonderful Copenhagen" thread..










Here we go.. 




































The area is litterily packed with woodland critters and to avoid starvation in the winter there are feeding stations around the forrest for them


















Enemy sighted 12o'clock... ready to fire!









We've been comprimised - pull back pull back!









Sh*t, we're surrounded!









We need airsupport ASAP!


















Another feeding station..




































And finally 'Peter Liebs' a well known restaurant placed inside the forrest










That's it for this time, sorry it wasn't urban 
​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Really beautiful photos.. well done!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics FREKI


----------



## Ally Theanlyn (Aug 8, 2008)

*more than 200pcs*

I think is over than 200pcs photos from Denmark, 
always nice sunny blue sky !

:cheers:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Freki a gaming expert and and brilliant photographer.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^he he thanks! 

*Furesøen
*
Went to take some picks of the fall colours today - turned that I was a little too early and most was still green, but I had a nice time anyway 

I went to the Furesøen area just north of Copenhagen, it's a large lake surrounded by forrest ( and suburbia ) within easy access of the the city









Great weather today



























Time to enter the woods


















And for the first time in 28 years I saw my first Danish snake









The cute little fellow was chillin' on the road




































Getting close to the lake













































Narrow parth


















Following the stream to the lake









And there we are..



























Time to head back to civilization


















Cute little cow 































































And that's all folks..​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Was totally worth a second look.. but we need new pics, Freki!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks! 

New pics are probable a few months away, once the leafs drop and the winter clouds come there really isn't interesting up here.. so if I do take pics chances are it'll be inside Copenhagen - but I do have many plans for when Spring returns.. ( and they do involved places outside my island  )

I did take some winter pics last winter and as expected they weren't epecially well recieved ( with good reason as winter here is boring ) so my interest in spending hours on a few shots I want to redo come summer anyway isn't especially high.. 

I would like to take some countryside snow pics this year, but snow is rare here, especially the not "instantly melting" kind so it really depends on how the winter will turn out - in any case we won't get any snow until late january if at all, so that too is a bit off

But rest asure that the thread is far from dead, heck it have hardly even started yet


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

emmm...i always think on what are the differences of scandinavian cities? i mean, the architecure and city layout...

anyway i find Copenhagen is the most impressive scandination capital,while i think helsinki's architecture is just too typical which is boring...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Was totally worth a second look.. but we need new pics, Freki!


Indeed like T.B. says we need fresh pics FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vallø Storskov*

As snow is rare here and Denmark suddenly got it's share of it I thought I'd venture out and show those damn Norwegians who's boss..

Sadly when I finally got "out there" the snow coverage was rather dissapointing, but hey snow is snow 









Vallø Storskov ( forrest ) is located about 5km from Herfølge and roughly 50km south of Copenhagen









The area is pretty rural









I effing love driving in the snow - summer tires only makes it more fun - takes me back to my army days :happy:









Fields of snow - the dream of any respectable Colombian druglord!









Small farm









Look at that snowdept - I'm guessing 18m atleast! 









Entering the woods - shit I'm not alone..









I'm guessing this is the caretakers house..









Big foot.... biiiiig foooot... where are yoouuuu?


















Oh look... a tree....









-insert Bush related joke here-









The weather was great 1C and calm.. 









Should have brought my running shoes..









Yes you guessed it - more trees and moresnow..




































End of the forrest









Heading back to the car









And that was that...










Bonus picture 









Yeah not the most exiting today... I know, but hey it's snow.. and it's in Denmark.. and well.. ehmm... bye! :wave:​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates ^^


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful pictorial tours. Denmark looks wonderful, and caught in great weather too!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Freki's Denmark looks pretty good indeed! I can't believe I've not commented on this thread before about how great these shots are!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Absolutely gorgeous some of the shots remind me of cape cod.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad you like it guys! :cheers1:

Once spring return this thread should really pick - trips to Jutland, Samsø and the southern islands is planned.. and there's still the entire western Zealand I haven't covered either


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And winter pics FREKI are still great


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

nice and interesting quality pics! Not that all different resolutions, randomly picked from the internet shit photos.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice photos. Where do you want to go in Jutland? Esbjerg? Maybe the westernmost point Blavandshuk? You will discover that the danish northsea coast has a different. The baltic sea coast comes across as a lake shore in comparison.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:

All the snow is now long gone, but atleast it's been documented trough pics 


DiggerD21 said:


> Where do you want to go in Jutland? Esbjerg? Maybe the westernmost point Blavandshuk? You will discover that the danish northsea coast has a different. The baltic sea coast comes across as a lake shore in comparison.


Not sure yet, but the west coast is deffinetly a very likely target - also the largest cities like Aarhus, Aalborg and whenever comes along the route..

I'll probable just do it over a long weekend or two and see where the road takes me


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Freki, nice pictures, but I notice in all your pictures there are clear blue skies. Doesn't Denmark also have depressing grey skies 80-90% of the year?


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

congratulations! you have a very beautiful country!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers:


Shukie said:


> I notice in all your pictures there are clear blue skies. Doesn't Denmark also have depressing grey skies 80-90% of the year?


80-90%... no, but we certainly do get our share of grey boring skies, especially in the winter half of the year! 

Personally I prefere to take my pics in sunny weather - don't we all?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Skjoldnæsholm*

Weather wasn't at it's best today, but so what, here's a couple pics from the area around Skjoldnæsholm in central Zealand

The area is very representative of inland Zealand with soft rolling hills, small lakes, streams, lush fields and forests..





























































































































































































And that's it for this time.. stay tuned ​


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

What a idyllic conutryside  It reminds me at Mecklenburg


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks and yes, northern Germany and Denmark share more than just culture and history 

About today me and a mate ( fellow member Hviid ) had planned a road trip down south to cover some places -and we did - sadly however the weather was very cloudy so most of the areas was postponed to another day..

It wasn't completely fruitless though, so here's a bit from today..




*Vordingborg*

Located in the southern part of Zealand you find this old home to Kings and Queens..

Vordingborg used to be home to one of Denmark's largest castles back in the 12th century 
Sadly there's almost only ruins left now with the exception of a pretty cool tower










Dannebro - the world's oldest national flag 









Old castle walls..









The Gåsetårn from 1362 - only part still intact 









The area around the ruins..



























The habour from where the King's fleet could easily reach most of the Kingdom should it be needed









Castle wall ruin


















The area around the castle ruins









The church from 1388









Cute little critters









Awwwww...



























The church up close..



























Mainstreet


















That's about it - and I will be the first to say that this does not do the city justice, but the clouds rolled in and we desided to move north so what is left will have to wait for another day..

What I can say is that I found it a very nice place with the lovely lush nature and great setting..​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vallø*

Another place we visited yesterday was Vallø - and yes that is a revisit but I hope you like it anyway



















Old moat









The local Inn..


















The Castle









Castle park..


















That's all folks..​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Roskilde*

This little city at the end of the fjord is today mostly known for it's Cathedral from the 12th century and it's Viking Ship Museum





































The cathedral


















The Roskilde fjord









Reconstructed Viking ship 


















More reconstructions






















































"Downtown"



























Denmark's oldest trainstation from 1847















































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed the pics..​


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

FREKI said:


> *Roskilde*
> 
> This little city at the end of the fjord is today mostly known for it's Cathedral from the 12th century and it's Viking Ship Museum
> ​




Are you serious? Roskilde is worldwide famous because of it's rock festival!​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^okay that too


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ringstedvej*

A small update from the middle of nowhere

















































































​


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice shots!:applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! :cheers:



*Holbæk*

This old town is neatly loacted at the southern shore of the Holbæk Fjord and offers some good shopping options as well as a nice marina










The Fjord..
















































































































































The old industrial habour is being turned into a new residential and commercial district








































































That's all folks..​


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great thread!

I like this one best.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

No I take that back. THIS is the best one!










BTW I also like that cute little snake.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Karlstrup Kalkbrud*

While Denmark most certainly doesn't lack sandy beaches there are alternatives if you feel like cooling off by taking a swim..

One of these alternatives is this former limestone quarry turned recreational area..













































The limestone gives the water a cool turquoise colour

















































































That's all folks..​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sorø*

Located convenient between two large lakes this 1000 year old city was unlike many not founded on industry but on educational institutions..

Today it still houses many buildings from it's past and makes for a nice place to visit with both cozy old streets and calm recreational areas









We start of in the suburban sprawl that surrounds all Danish cities..












































































































Lake Sorø































































The church from 1161 - where Absalon ( founder of Copenhagen ) was buried in 1201









The "new" Academy from 1826































































Small shopping arcade









That's all folks - for this time..​


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting them


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! The countryside ones remind me a lot of the area surrounding Toronto.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Brilliant thread Freki! 

Thanks for the beautiful danish pics!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Grib Skov*

Spring have hit big time here in Denmark, so here's a couple pictures from Grib skov where me and the misses enjoyed a nice picknic today 

Located in Northern Zealand Grib skov is the largest forest on Zealand and located at the western shore of Esrum Sø ( lake )















































































































































​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Went to the same forest again today with the misses - this time the southern part for a nice picknic 

A LOT of snakes out today.. and a lot of woodpeckers..

So here's some more pics of the place...























































The little cutie was tanning..









Didn't like us photographing it..




































A dude who went swimming.. 









And a snake he was sharing the lake with..













































Another snake..












































































































Yo!









Getting close to civilization again..


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Amazing and relaxing nature!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Keeping to the trend of Northern Zealand let's have a look at Melby's early Bronze Age burial mounts..

*"Syvhøje"*

These roughly 3500 year old burial mounts was escavated centuries ago and is today open to the public and a popular picnic destination.. 
In the summer there's sheep grazing there..

We went there in the evening to see the sunset..


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful!!

Are snakes dangerous there man?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Wonderful!!


Thanks! :cheers1:



JAVICUENCA said:


> Are snakes dangerous there man?


No, not the kind from the pictures: "Snog" ( European Grass Snake ).. and the others can at worst be harmful to kids or sick elderly... and bite cases are VERY rare..


The only real dangerous animal we have in the woods is the tiny tick insect "Skovflåt" ( "castor bean tick" ) that can carry diseases that transfers when it bites.. ( the risk for transfer is tiny ) - after 30 years of going camping, being a soldier and a scout with 100s of nights spend sleeping outside and 1000s of days I have yet to resieve my first tick bite, so I wouldn't worry too much about those either.. they seem to prefere dogs..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It's been a while since I've posted anything urban, so here you go..

*Melby*

A small village just north of Frederiksværk ( shown earlier ) mostly known for it's old mill, trainstation and church.. and the burial mounts shown above..


















































































Small paths like this cross trough the village - a nice alternative to sidewalk and cars..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

After forest, fields and city it's time for the sea...

*Tisvilde Strand*

With more than 7200km the Danish coastline is one of Europe's longest ( more than twice that of Sweden ) and most of it is white sandy beach..

*Tisvilde Strand* is a great example of how it naturally looks and what plants lives along the sandy coastline
















































































































































​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As we start to go inland from the coast we get into the..

* "Troldeskoven"
"Troll Forest"*

Today there is sadly not many trolls left - and those left are very shy - but if you move slowly and silently you might just spot one.. 
( Note: there's one in one of the pictures ) just don't get too close, they can be dangerous in you corner them!









































































































































​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time for the final part of the April pics..

As we move further inland from the Troll Forest we get to 

*Tisvilde Hegn*

A more traditional Danish forest home to a lot of pine and broad leafs trees as well as old ruins and other goodies..
















































































































































Asserbo Ruin 








































































Horse parking in the middle of the forest













































That's all for now folks, but stay tuned ​


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^pics are coming, but I sadly don't have as much disposable time as I used to for photos but in time I will post a lot more from this summer..

To begin with here's some from June 5 where we visited the western part of Zealand..



*Torbenfeldt*

This small castle dating back to 1377 has a nice location in a small lake with a nice forest bordering it..

In this first part I'll take a look at the castle and surrounding church and farms..


----------



## Guaro Llanero (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice set of pictures mate! This is a very well organized thread... Keep it up!


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pictures as always, Freki! 
Keep them coming.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful stuff as always, Freki. The countryside looks so peaceful and orderly.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:

I will return to the June 5 pics later, but first some brand new pics from today.. 



*Dyrehaven*

Went out on the Savanna to shoot some animals today - with my camera of course


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics @ Freki.....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good and very nice photos, FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Going to bump it to the next page as I have a lot of new pics and I don't want the pages to get too picture heavy since many use their phones to brwose SSC these days..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Last post of the page...


----------

